

Ask HN: Home-Office workes: what are you eating/cooking for lunch? - patrics123

I am wondering, what are you eating or cooking yourself? I find it time-consuming to cook for myself mid-day. What is your take on it?
======
caw
I do either leftovers or sandwiches. Basically whatever I would have packed in
my lunchbox had I brought my lunch to work, but I don't actually have to prep
it the night before. This also means I can do something hot like a grilled
cheese or ham & egg sandwich.

Once in a blue moon I'll go out to eat since I don't work from coffee shops or
the library.

------
a-saleh
Usually some pasta & sauce. I have became decently skilled in preparing the
food, that it takes me ~30min from 0 to serving.

It takes around 15 mins to get the water boiling and 10 mins until the pasta
is done, and I usually try to make some sort of a sauce in that time frame :-)

------
dyeje
I usually try to make sure I have leftovers from the night before. I've also
gotten into the habit of making a bunch of burritos all at once and freezing
them for when leftovers aren't feasible.

------
mod
Combination of all of these. Frequently leftovers, frequently skip lunch (and
breakfast, which I virtually never eat), some kind of stir fry and/or eggs in
a skillet, or a soup or sandwich.

Anything that doesn't take too long.

I have a world-famous bbq joint less than one block away, and somehow I never
find myself down there. I should, though!

------
thenomad
Today's lunch will be pan-fried lamb leg steaks with roasted tomatoes and
sweet potatoes.

It is a little time-consuming, but not too bad - maybe 15-20 min of downtime.
My girlfriend and I both work from home and eat Paleo, so ready options are a
bit thin on the ground.

------
mark_l_watson
I usually have vegetable soup: finely chop up a cup (or more) of whatever
veggies we have, cook them in a covered pan, cool (still covered) for 5
minutes, then add fresh Miso paste. Almost no prep time and very tasty.

------
FlopV
Eggs and stir fry some vegetables. It takes about 10 minutes.

------
wolffood
Cook too much for dinner, re-heat leftovers for lunch.

------
jordsmi
I don't eat lunch.

I have a bulletproof coffee(coffee + butter + mct oil) in the morning, which
keeps me full until dinner.

Then I have a large dinner and I'm set.

~~~
yzzxy
Just FYI, bulletproof as a diet appears to be pretty snake-oily. But I'm sure
the coffee tastes great so there's nothing inherently wrong with drinking it.

~~~
jordsmi
Yea I don't follow the 'bulletproof diet', nor do I use any of his bulletproof
brand things.

I just use coffee with butter + mct oil. I eat a keto diet so it fits my
macros perfectly, and it keeps me going all day.

------
Xizwe
Just grab whatever is left in the refrigerator and make a vegetable soup. Not
much time or effort is needed.

